
Pagekit CMS Beta released - HeyOlivia
http://www.pagekit.com/blog/2015/09/10/pagekit-beta-released
======
HeyOlivia
The new user interface follows Google's Material Design, the control panel is
built with Vue.js, package management is done with Composer and it comes with
a highly modular architecture.

